# hello



## kelly1982 (May 1, 2009)

hi, sorry i havent posted sooner, my name is kelly, and i live in lincolnshire with my husband and 2 young daughters aged 4 and 5. i have owned mice before, 2 pairs of bucks, a fair few years ago now. today i went to pick up some new mice, as our nearly 5 year old gerbil passed away this week and we wanted to take on a new pet in need of a good new forever home.

so we went to the rescue place and ended up coming away with 10 mice of various colours. shockingly, its turned out we have 9 does and 1 buck instead of 10 does as expected, but hes out of there now, unsure of what exactly we are going to do with 9 litters if he managed to have his way with all the females :shock: we only went for 5 or 6 mice for the tank but they were in such poor housing i couldnt bare to leave even 1 in the awful box they were in.

all good fun i suppose, but im loving having mice back in my life


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you said you got these mice from the RSPCA in another thread; if so, you should contact them and let them know what happened. Not only should they take any babies from you to rehome as it was their fault, but they will have to get someone to check the others they have left (I think you said there were 40?!). Good luck and I hope there are no litters on the way...


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## kelly1982 (May 1, 2009)

yes they were kind of from the rspca, the rspca were handed in 6 mice and by the sounds of it they all had litters, or im guessing 5 had litters and 1 was a buck, but they had already handed them over to the people we got them from. which i think is why they were very much pushed for space when along came 40 odd babies. will contact the rspca and see if they can have someone come out and make sure of the sexes, good idea, hope they dont mind doing that :|


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Paul


----------

